# 2013 NAPgA Rendezvous



## packgoatlarry (Dec 10, 2008)

*NAPgA Rendezvous 2013.*

The Rendy sight for 2013 is 9 miles off highway 150 at mile marker 44.

Utah Forest Service road 032 to Whitney Reservoir (also known on MapQuest & Nat Geo Topo! as Whitney Road),
is 35 miles south from Evanston WY off I-80 and 45 miles east from Kamas Utah.

The road is good, OK for cars, but with just a few rough spots.

There is a large flat open area and lots of large pine trees and double restrooms, no running water, plenty of firewood with fire pits.

Also, it is 13 miles from the Bear River Lodge were limited supplies are available if someone should forgot something.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

What is the date? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

It'll be on my calendar as soon as the date is posted. It is close enough that maybe the grandkids can come. My wife no longer works... well she works as a wife... I mean she works well as a wife...hmm I think I'm in trouble... but doesn't have a job, so her schedule should work.

My truck has been retired... re-tired... has good tires. I have a banjo so Rex can play some songs for us. I can bring a canoe for the goat canoeing competition. It is close enough that I can probably make a few trips up before hand, or maybe take a few days off work to get there early to help out. 

Do you want to invite "spectators"? It is close enough to the Wasatch front that if we advertised we may draw a crowd. Maybe invite the bluegrass jam guys ... the ones who play bluegrass, not the ones who make P&B sandwiches. We could call it the first annual bluegrass goat jam.

We could play 'Steal the goat herd'. That's where you mix the goats from two or three herds and then compete to see if you can call your goats out of the herd and if they will lead the other goats with them.You get a point for each of your own goats that come, and lose a point for each one that doesn't. You get two points for every goat that isn't yours that comes. This game simulates passing another herd on the trail. You get 5 points for every goat that isn't yours that comes carrying beer. 

Maybe we could set up an obstacle course.

And a packing competition, where each participant gets a stack of stuff that they have to load on a goat, then lead the goat up a hill and down it in the quickest time without losing all the gear.

And maybe a competition to see who can make their goat stand on hind legs the longest.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone want to get there a couple days early and do a one-way hike from Trial Lake to the rendy? We could drop the animals with a tender at the lake, then park vehicles at the rendy site.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

That looks pretty fun. Honestly I dont know what goes on at the rendy and how much hiking is scheduled or anything. I do want to get in some good miles though!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.napga.org/events.asp?order=u ... nuID=10~10

June 27 thru July 1, 2013

I should be able to take the whole week off so we could start the hike as early as the 22nd. Maybe make it a bit longer. How many miles do you want to do in a day?


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

The date is on the calendar! This one is not quite so far away, so I'm pretty sure we'll be able to make it. Nibbles and Lilly should have kiddos by then, so of course they'll all come too!



> Maybe invite the bluegrass jam guys ...
> We could play 'Steal the goat herd'
> And a packing competition, where each participant gets a stack of stuff that they have to load on a goat, then lead the goat up a hill and down it in the quickest time without losing all the gear.
> And maybe a competition to see who can make their goat stand on hind legs the longest.


Phil will bring his fiddle!

We would totally lose the "steal the goat" competition. Cuzco isn't to be trusted off-leash around strangers, Nibbles would be busy daring all the other goats to fight her, and Lilly would visit every single person on the circle at least three times apiece.

We could probably do really good in the packing competition as long as I bring my running shoes and Cuzco's favorite ginger cookies. Phil calls them "crack for goats."

Nibbles will totally win the competition for standing (and walking) on hind legs the longest. It's her special trick! I think we should also do a wheelbarrow competition. Nibbles would do well in that one too. Lilly hates being wheelbarrowed around by the hind legs, but she adores the waltz, so a dance might also be appropriate. We'll have live music, after all!


----------



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

So what is all going to be going on at the Rendez each day? I am very interested to attended being as its in my back yard! I think we should do a big day hike with all our goats. We would definitely turn some heads with a huge line of pack goats going up a trail Although knowing how all the granola crunchers that are in the uintas they may get ticked and say we are ruining the trail cause the goats are pooping on it (cry babies). Don't know if that topic has been taken into consideration or not cause they already complain about horses, sheep and cattle. I sure look forward to meeting a couple of you guys for once in person and sharing ideas and stories with all of you! Should be a good time but would like to know what is going on so I know what to pack and bring with me.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Haha! "Granola crunchers." I like that term. 

Most of the ones I've met like the idea of pack goats though. Goats are a very eco-friendly alternative to horses and mules. They are much easier on trails, their poop is extremely innocuous, and to the untrained eye their tracks and droppings look just like what deer, bighorns, and mountain goats leave. They can also eat whatever is growing along the trail, so this eliminates the problem of bringing in non-native seeds from other areas in the hay. Not many weed seeds will survive a goat's intestinal tract anyway, which can be an issue with horses and mules. It's all about getting the these environmentally-minded granola crunchers to join the caprine side of the Force!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Bump... Are we interested in advertising in the Wasatch area? Do you want Boy Scout visitors? Do you want the hiking clubs? or TV coverage?
Print media? If so we need to put together some media packs and I can start to do some invitations.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm still trying to decide if I'll bother to set up my Mongolian ger (yurt).

Ok so. The web site is a little short on info, or else I'm a bit short on web skills. There are a lot of broken links... for instance this one:
http://www.napga.org/rendezvous/rendy20 ... y2013.html
Has a bad link to the pdf file that has info about the rendezvou... to hell with the French and their spelling. The rondayvoo.

So until someone posts more info I have a few questions about rules and stuff since I've never attended before:

Do we all have to get CAE or other goat-germ tests first? I really dont know how transmissible this stuff is.

I always bring my dog, who is good with goats, when I go out with them. Do other people have goats that would want to cause trouble and are dogs frowned upon or does anyone even care ....?

How many people are expected to show up?

Its just a couple things that have crossed my mind. Also other than a few people perhaps going early to do a couple days of trekking, are there plans for any other day hikes or anything? Or should I just wait for the pdf link to work again hehe.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Was considering going but thats just to far outta the way for me I think. Have a few people interested in prospects from down that way but in order to make a trip of it, Id need to take and sell at least 8. And with my set up, that leaves no room for Legion. So as it is right now, leaning more on the passing side.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave said:


> Was considering going but thats just to far outta the way for me I think. Have a few people interested in prospects from down that way but in order to make a trip of it, Id need to take and sell at least 8. And with my set up, that leaves no room for Legion. So as it is right now, leaning more on the passing side.


If Romney can put a dog on the roof of his car... ;-)


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

So, does anyone know if we will be able to do campfires at the Rendy? I know Colorado is under a fire ban right now. What about Utah? This will affect what I bring to the potluck dinners.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I just called them about the fire restrictions. They're 80% sure we're ok to have camp fires. No plans to restrict it in the reservoir area at this time, and it takes a week for the restrictions to come out. But she said once in a while they get a surprise notice from higher up. My guess is that the area is going to be green and lush and there wont be any problems with bringing stuff that requires a dutch oven etc.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I am leaving from Trial Lake Tuesday night and will camp at Wall Lake that night. It looks like an interesting cross country hike (no trails) to Whitney, but if we keep our altitude as we go east we should limit the climbing a bit.

My family will meet me Friday night at Whitney.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Hm you know I was going to go with you on that but I havent heard anything from you about the plan lately. It turns out I have to pick up my Sister Sarah from church camp in Coalville on my way Thursday (Yes, she wanted to come along so she'll be going from camping trip to camping trip). I dont think it'll work out for me to do the cross country hike anymore  But it sounds awesome. I was in that area last week (Wall lake in fact) and its going to be a great hike... even without me


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

Just had a new human addition to the Gordon family on Friday, so we won't make it this year. Maybe next year...


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Charlie Horse said:


> Hm you know I was going to go with you on that but I havent heard anything from you about the plan lately...


Sorry for the late plans... the people that go with me are always shifting schedules. As it turns out two will go with me tomorrow, one will meet us at Cuberant Lake on Thursday, two will meet us at Whitney Friday, and three more on Saturday. Two will leave Saturday and the rest of us will leave on Sunday. I can't keep track of it all.

Looks like we will have a bit of a layover at Cuberant, so if anyone wants to join us Wed or Thursday, that would be a quick hike from the highway (about 3 miles). We'll be the ones with the goats.

From there we'll head up the mountain to catch the ridge headed north and go down the West Fork Bear River to Whitney.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh man. Of all the lakes, Cuberant seems to be the lake with the least direct path to Whitney. I'd camp at Kamas lake (been there). There's a pass (Lofty Lake) that looks way easier (been on it) than trying to go over the mountain by Cuberant. Unless you're going around those mountains...

Ok how many people usually show up at these things? I have no idea what to expect.


----------

